# KSM fbsplash intel grub.conf

## linbox

hello

I use kernel 2.9.29-gentoo-r5 and enabled KSM.

Everything for x-org and the consol buffer driver during bootup works fine.

I wanted to use a splash screen during bootup.

when I add fbcondecor with 

```
 rc-update add fbcondecor boot
```

it starts the theme during boot just pretty late during the boot process. This tells me that my theme is OK.

Now I wanted to add it to the boot process and followed

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Fbsplash

It just does not work. I also read at 

http://fbsplash.berlios.de:80/wiki/doku.php?id=docs:faq#can_fbsplash_be_used_with_kms_kernel_mode_setting

to use inteldrmfb. How? Just by video=inteldrmfb (I tried that)

How should the video=??? in my grub.conf look like

Here is my grub.conf

```

title Gentoo splash

root (hd0,4)

kernel /kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3 snd-hda-intel.model=acer-aspire video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x600

#video=inteldrmfb:1024x600-24

splash=verbose,theme:gentoo console=/dev/tty0

initrd (hd0,4)/initramfs-bootsplash

```

I tried different version also left the video call totally off the grub.

What other ways to troubleshoot this are there?

Thanks for the help.

----------

## szczerb

With KMS you don't have to set the video option. Just enable the modesetting. Then make an initrd like you would with any other fb driver. Works for me (although the final 2.6.30 kernel has a bug it tv-out, so it sets the wrong resolution and I'd have to change my theme - other then that it works).

----------

## linbox

I got it up and running all I had to do was change the grub.conf

the console=tty1 needs to be in the same line as the kernel call!

```

title Gentoo splash

root (hd0,4)

kernel /kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3 snd-hda-intel.model=acer-aspire console=tty1 splash=theme:gentoo

initrd (hd0,4)/initramfs-bootsplash

```

thanks

----------

## szczerb

Oh yeah...I missed that in your previous post - would point it out otherwise ;]

----------

## Ragas

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> (although the final 2.6.30 kernel has a bug it tv-out, so it sets the wrong resolution and I'd have to change my theme - other then that it works).

 

Hey I've got that resolution problem on the framebuffer too.

Is there a way to workaround that problem?

----------

